# Bruising in and around navel



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, this morning I have woken up with a tender belly button. Inside the skin has gone a dark red colour and around the outside of my navel the skin has a yellow tinge. 

Has anyone else experienced this after going through ivf?


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi treehugger have you been injecting in this area as i have a tummy full of bruises from injections. One big one in particular from a blood vessel i must have caught. I'd try some arnicare cream or savlon and contact a nurse at your clinic for advice.


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi TTonT thanks for your reply. My injections were all done in my thighs and egg collection was 3 weeks ago. My clinic is closed at the weekend and the local a&e is useless, one of the worst in the country  

Just wanted to hear from anyone if they knew what could be causing it?


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry i can't help Treehugger. Use something like savlon til you get advice. Can't hurt! Good luck x


----------



## Ltierney (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi

I had terrible bruising during all 4 rounds. yellow, green you name it

Its nothing to worry about but just so sore

Good luck


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

I've had horrible bruising too but these were all at injection sites. Treehugger hasnt been injecting in her tummy so it prob is something to at least get professional advice about. Good luck Treehugger hope its nothing savlon wont cure x


----------

